# Looks like a Carlton Corsa but has a Raleigh badge?



## stuart goodliffe (9 Jul 2014)

Hello, Iv just bought an old bicycle off ebay and it has no decals or obvious id markings as to its model. The serial number on the end of the seat stay(it has the wrap around the seat post style stays) is 331919-year 1973 i think,its been tinned spayed but was originally red, the seat post nut/bolt has a red C on it, sachs huret front mech and shimano skylark rear mech and is 10 speed. If anyone knows what it is and whether it was a Raleigh built in Worksop i would be grateful.


----------



## Spokesmann (9 Jul 2014)

Any images?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Any images?


always help


----------



## stuart goodliffe (9 Jul 2014)

i think i may have worked out how to upload a photo


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2014)

Wrapover seat stays do suggest Carlton, there should still be a frame no on the BB but it may be obscured by the cable routing bit of plastic, the no on my Clubman is covered in this way.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jul 2014)

Is it just me, or is there only the one chainring?


----------



## raleighnut (11 Jul 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> Is it just me, or is there only the one chainring?


Its just you.


----------



## midlife (12 Jul 2014)

A number of raleigh bikes used that seat stay wrapover design.........the number seems to be from 1968-1972 when Carlton / Raleigh numbering went a bit pants.

Raleigh Record and Rapides of the late 1960's had wrapover stays.........


----------



## stuart goodliffe (12 Jul 2014)

There are 2 chain rings but the smaller one is hardly any different to the larger one. I want to do it up but just not sure what it should look like in its original form. Was there a raleigh model equivalent to the Carlton corsa?


----------



## Spokesmann (24 Sep 2014)

Its not a Corsa, possibly a repainted Cobra or Criterium.


----------

